# Question about how big of a boat to get to Ossabaw landing



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Jun 18, 2014)

I am planning to go on Quota hunt at Ossabaw in Oct ,How far and how big of a boat can I use ?I have a 14 ft long and is about 4 1/2 ft wide at the bottom.All I have now is trolling motor but hope to have a gas outboard by then.Any help will be  appreiatied


----------



## RLykens (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a 16' with a 27 surface drive on it and feel small in most areas of that water. I will not even put in on slightly bad days. I'd say find a much bigger boat 18' at least and 40 horses of better the weather can change in a heart beat and you don't wanna get in a bad spot out there in a little boat.


----------



## Mweathers (Jun 18, 2014)

You do not want to try that in a 14' with a trolling motor.


----------



## tlee22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah I am with these two guys.  You don't want to do that.  The right wave or storm and you are toast.  I paddle my kayak out there which is 12.5 feet and I got soaked.  





Mweathers said:


> You do not want to try that in a 14' with a trolling motor.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 18, 2014)

You have to run some open water to get there.
It can get rough fast.

With you and gear, ice, and anything shot a smaller boat is loaded down.  Add a northeast/east wind and you have a rough ride.
Low tide will make things worse with lots of shallow water.
Know the water or follow someone who does.

Find a bigger boat.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Jun 18, 2014)

ok thank you didnt know how much open water there was .Is Kilernny the closest place to put in to there ?Have seen pics of people in bass boatss going out there ,the boat I have is closer to 5 1/2 ft a tri hull


----------



## andyparm (Jun 19, 2014)

Like these guys said, if the weather is dicey a 14ft boat is small. Having said that I use my 14ft jon boat with a 25hp all over that area all the time. I live there so I can pick my days which helps. Obviously you're going to want a gas motor. If you're only option will be the 14ft boat then I would watch the weather closely before coming. If it looks bad (which happens a lot in October) you may want to make other plans. If you're not familiar with the area then high tide is your best bet. As said above there is A LOT of SHALLOW water on the way to the Ossabaw dock. Beautiful area out that way. Evidently the quota hunts on Ossabaw are really good too. Good luck!


----------



## Mweathers (Jun 19, 2014)

I am sure one of the guides that post here would taxi you out for a price.  Probably the safest way to go.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jun 24, 2014)

We make the tip in a 16ft G3 aluminum with a 60 and don't have a problem. We do get alittle wet if it is windy.  We do make 2 trips to get all of our stuff to the island and 2 trips to get back but we like to be confortable and take a good bit of stuff.  If i remember right, Kilernny will haul you out and pick you up for $75 a person


----------



## shrimpinainteasy (Jun 30, 2014)

GA SPORTSMAN- I live in Richmond hill near Kilkenny and I have a 20 foot center console. What date in October is your hunt? Message me if you are interested in transportation to and from the island.


----------



## shawncweed (Jul 1, 2014)

GA_SPORSTMAN said:


> ok thank you didnt know how much open water there was .Is Kilernny the closest place to put in to there ?Have seen pics of people in bass boatss going out there ,the boat I have is closer to 5 1/2 ft a tri hull



There are a couple different docks on Ossabaw...If you are going to the large dock on the north side of the island it is closer to go out of Macallister (8.3 miles v. 11 miles from Kilkenny)...if you are going to the dock on the west side of Ossabaw off Newell Creek, Kilkenny will be much closer...only 6 miles. I am not sure where they manage the hunts from. The trip from Kilkenny to the Newell Creek dock avoids the open sound, but still can be rough if the winds are up against the tide...


----------



## Bama B (Jul 1, 2014)

I have a 14/42 with yamaha 15. I have made the trip several times from skidaway boat ramp. The only thing I suggest is a good GPS. Alot of bad areas with rocks and oyster beds. We inshore fish that area aroung ossabaw and hells gate


----------

